

Shen-js Browser REPL - michaelsbradley
http://gravicappa.github.io/shen-js/shen.html#/.doc/welcome.html

======
delish
Looking for a feel for Shen?

A Strange Loop talk by @deech (40minutes): Shen: A Sufficiently Advanced Lisp.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMcRBdSdO_U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMcRBdSdO_U)

An essay:
[http://www.winestockwebdesign.com/Essays/Lisp_Curse.html](http://www.winestockwebdesign.com/Essays/Lisp_Curse.html)

It's insightful and readable and it links to several articles new Shen users
would be interested in[0]. It was written before Shen, so it talks about
Shen's predecessor, Qi. This article and the Bipolar Lisp Programmer by Mark
Tarver (creator of Shen) made me feel not so weird for not "getting" UNIX, and
helped me get excited about lisp.

I'm looking to use Shen or another highly cross-platform functional language
for my next project. Application logic in Shen with type-checking. web code
using some framework.

[0] Wow I'm re-skimming it now: it has Stanislav, James Gosling, buncha
Smalltalk, Rob Pike's "Systems Research is Dead" and a lot more. This is
actually a good overview of ways to be disillusioned with programming. IMO
disillusionment by knowing our historical failures is an antidote to the hype-
machine.

~~~
spion
I loved the essay and how it explains the problems with collaboration in Lisp

One thing I'd like to add though: The reason collaboration fails isn't just
NIH being easy. The language is so malleable that its hard (sometimes even
impossible) to understand other people's code. You have to get into the their
mind and adapt to their way of thinking to make any meaningful contributions.
For every new developer, you potentially get to learn a completely new and
different language that need not have any principles behind it (at least
Haskell EDSLs are all guided by the same principles of a few type classes and
concepts from category theory).

So, inventing your own stuff is easy, _and_ at the same time understanding
other people's stuff is hard.

------
tluyben2
Some information for people who don't know; this is about the
Shenlanguage.org; a Lisp with a novel (to me anyway) implementation (it is
written on top of a kind of minimal Lisp called KLambda and thus very easy to
port) with some great features and many target platforms, all under BSD
license.

Nice work with the REPL Ramil, however, the site could use some testing on at
least Safari, as it looks like this;
[http://i.glui.me/1deY5lR](http://i.glui.me/1deY5lR) (Safari 8, latest
update).

This is good work towards getting people working with Shen faster. There is a
long way to go but it's worth it!

------
leanthonyrn
Has anyone written KLambda in erlang? Would be an interesting alternative to
Lisp flavored erlang.

~~~
tluyben2
I think some people mentioned plans to do that; don't think anything
materialised yet.

------
shaunxcode
The greenthread impl is not getting enough hype here! Great work!

------
emidln
This is fun. I like that you can load shen source code from random places on
the web. That would make a good personal scratchpad.

